# How's the beagling been?



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Seems like it's been a tough winter. I've got two 1 year old pups who have been doing great, but man between the bitter cold, either icy crusty snow or very powdery dry snow, the dogs have sure had to work a lot of these days to keep one moving. If they can keep one moving at all. Some days they can pound one though, especially if we get a thaw.

Looking forward to the weather breaking and some hotter tracks for these youngsters.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

It's been a challenging season for my beagle. We've had some days where the rabbits ran well and circled repeatedly and other days when it was hard to jump a rabbit or for the dog to keep the rabbit moving through a circle. 
Your pups are young. Keep running them and they'll get better and better.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Lousy year, weather hasn't cooperated at all. Rabbits have been running silly as well. Still not having much luck since moving to Muskegon, finding decent rabbit habitat. Lots of hardwoods and mature pines. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## nate3387$ (Nov 8, 2018)

Today was the best day of the year so far. Sun and the warmer weather had the bunnies running.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just finished up running for the afternoon too. Thst wind is just a howling but that sun and warm temps had the rabbits everywhere. Pups looked pretty good today, and straight up smoked one at the end. The pup that usually runs the rear had the front the whole way on that one, and picked up every check also. Good day.


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

Would have to agree with all above, certainly been one of the most frustating winter's I can remember. Better days ahead though.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got out this evening on that fresh snow, and the pups looked good. Very enjoyable evening. Seemed calm back in the woods and boy those pups were just screaming putting the heat on those bunnies, echoing all throught the timber. Ran two and they showed me both rabbits. Just a quick hour run, pups got to stretch their legs but both looked offended when we called it quits. Stood at that kennel gate looking sad ready to go after another!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Had 3 pups shipped to me today. The lemon bitch on the right is mine, the 2 tri color males going to a friend of mine. She should be the perfect compliment to my mini pack, can't wait to get her going in the fall.


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

*throughtheice88 Where did you get the lemon? My wife is looking for another beagle however she only wants a lemon. Pm would be fine if you don't want to list it on here Thanks*


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

selectcut said:


> *throughtheice88 Where did you get the lemon? My wife is looking for another beagle however she only wants a lemon. Pm would be fine if you don't want to list it on here Thanks*


Pm sent.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

selectcut said:


> *throughtheice88 Where did you get the lemon? My wife is looking for another beagle however she only wants a lemon. Pm would be fine if you don't want to list it on here Thanks*


Check with reddog1 he might know of one that's what he runs!!


----------

